# What have you done in your house you would never do in a customers house ?



## JustDave45 (Oct 30, 2009)

On friday I woke up with a puddle of water under my fridge, the plastic ice maker line had split. No big deal just turn off the valve and replace it, oh yea it's a saddle valve that I threw in there ten years ago when I bought the house...Guess what, it won't shut off ! oh yea thats why I don't use those....

Just curious what some of you guys/gals have done in your house that you would never do in a customers house.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I recently installed a new vanity in my bathroom. It was a cheapy from Home Depot. Glacier bay faucet with a plastic pop-up. I cussed while installing the pop-up, I remembered why I don't put them in for customers. Part of the reason I did this is, I want to remodel bath later, and did not want to spend a lot on the install.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

About 2 months ago my fathers main line was stopped up. Only bath and at 65 his old plumber knee's don't move like they should. Went into the basement, it would have taken me 2 days of cleaning to try and get to the clean-out and I really didn't want to pull the toilet in case he had an emergency..So at 5pm I started digging and sent a buddy to go grab a machine from The Orange Box. By about 9ish had cut a wye into the cast iron, back-filled and cleaned the line. ended up pushing into the septic tank~and heard the water run out!

Came back with a bag of steel wool :yes: THE PERFECT FILTRATION SYSTEM! lol We could only guess my lil' nephew is potty training and maybe my sis wasn't watching him to close while they were bonding in the bathroom lol

So yeah, the best part. Only stoppage ever on the line~and in April I have to tie into the city :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Installed a Moen faucet.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Installed a Moen faucet.


:laughing: I wouldn't go that far. At least glacier bay is built like a delta.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> :laughing: I wouldn't go that far. At least glacier bay is built like a delta.


 
I have 2 moen's in my house; replaced cartridges 5 times between a lav and kitchen sink faucet, replaced the backflow diverter countless times on the kitchen faucet which each time destroyed the cabinet even worse.


Only positive is the parts are free, my time and frustration for choosing it are not. Both faucets were free to begin with...always on resets at plumbing supply houses.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a POS Delta faucet in my laundry room.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 4' long Stainless water supply connections going to my set tub that I had to move a few feet.  Don't tell ANYONE please thank you.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Moan faucet on the laundry tub downstairs. :blink: Only reason I used it was it'd been bouncing around in my van for months after the Moan rep gave it to me to "try out". At least I can get parts for it!

Oh yeah, in the 1/2 bath right next to the utility room is a Crane Cranada WC. :laughing: I wouldn't do that to my valued clients either!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My kitchen drain line is too flat. sshhhh...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> My kitchen drain line is too flat. sshhhh...


And they let you inspect plumbing? Sir you should be ashamed....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Gas flex outside to my grill.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My water main is hooked up with pex and a sharkbite.  The pex is above ground with no insulation. 


It started out as a temporary thing but now I'm justifying it by calling it an "experiment".  



Paul


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

My laundry drain has a 4x2 bell reducer just brfore the trap tied into a 48" piece 4" riser that the drain hose dumps into.:thumbup:


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

I left the old water heater in my attic. It was July and hot as hell!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I replaced a copper water line with copper.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Installed a Moen faucet.


 I got that backwards....I thought the thread was "what would you put in a customers house that you wouldn't put in yours" Theres nothing I wouldn't put in a customers house that I have in mine.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I used sdr 35 on my sewer line. its only 1 ft deep so no big deal if I have to fix or replace it.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

in my house. not get paid other than that its by the book, you never know when something will bite you in the butt.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Lee in Texas said:


> I left the old water heater in my attic. It was July and hot as hell!



when i bought my home in mi. there was a cast iron 6' tub in the attic, behind the knee wall. wasn't hot but heavy :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Pair of ProFlo 1.6 elongated's.....:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I used the dog, to dry my hands, thats about it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*What have you done in your house you would never do in a customers house ?*

Gone to bed with the lady of the house. 

You did ask the question!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Vent for the relocated ks is connected below the weir of the trap. Developed length of pipe before the connection to the vent, oh about 20 feet. :whistling2:

Hey, at least I used 2"


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *What have you done in your house you would never do in a customers house ?*
> 
> Gone to bed with the lady of the house.
> 
> You did ask the question!


Your an older guy and have been in many homes and have met alot of people.....maybe not the lady of the house but I bet you nailed a daughter or two?:laughing:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Lee in Texas said:


> I left the old water heater in my attic. It was July and hot as hell!


I have 2 old water heaters in my crawl space, they aren't going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

no cleanout tee's or wyes on the kids bath 3" waste line, did it on a sunday and I wasnt going to pay out the a++ at home dummy for the fittings.:no:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

About the only thing that I've done that I wouldn't do in a customer's house is build my own vanities and kitchen cabinets from scratch. I try to treat the customer's stuff as if it were my own and to install good quality parts. The only pre-built vanity is in the basement. And I even have a cabinet with counters down in the family room that I built myself.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

pitless on well was leaking pulled pump up 4 feet took off pitless put a 1x1/2x1" t on line 1" plug in one end boiler drain on other hooked a hose to it ran it across front lawn drilled hole thru bond attached hose to boiler drain on well tank capped off line comming in to house....left it that was for 2 years in the winter id put bails of hay over hose and tweak ballcock in toliet so there was always a constant trickle of water running.....when i sold the house i replaced pitless and put hose bib in hole.....


i have my wood bolier lines going thru the basement window built the wood boiler for under 300 dollars and heats my 1800 sqft house 72 in here all winter long and no propane to buy


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I piss on my compost pile.


----------

